

Typographer Erik Spiekermann on iOS 7 [German] - pietro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw0syzCeH4Q

======
_ak
English subtitles are provided, as well.

------
epo
I have no doubt that IOS7 will change before it is finally released as Apple
will be listening to reactions very carefully, but there is one thing that all
these purist designers forget. IOS isn't designed for their approval, it is
designed to appeal to IOS users en-masse and to distinguish IOS7 from previous
versions.

For example, whether these people think Helevetica light is inappropriate for
this kind of usage is irrelevant. Now if the objections were on the grounds of
reduced accessibility, that would be very different but it seems to me that
lots of designers (and Spiekermann is very eminent) are just unhappy that
their established rules are being ignored. So be it, that is change. Whether
the change is successful remains to be seen.

~~~
_pmf_
> IOS isn't designed for their approval, it is designed to appeal to IOS users
> en-masse and to distinguish IOS7 from previous versions.

If Apple produces something beautiful, it's a sign that they employ the most
talented designers and are at the bleeding edge of design.

If Apple produces a cheap rip off of Windows Phone, it's because they care so,
so much for their users.

Got it.

------
melling
Here's a related articled that can be translated.

[http://www.mactechnews.de/news/article/Schriftgestalter-
Erik...](http://www.mactechnews.de/news/article/Schriftgestalter-Erik-
Spiekermann-kritisiert-Schriftwahl-in-iOS-7-156006.html)

